# Happy Birthday DBSTalk.Com!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

With all of the excitement this past week I forgot to announce our 1st birthday which was on Saturday 22 June. 

Thanks for a great year everyone!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It's been a great year, we've made so many advancements. I just wish I was here from the begining but I arrived here at the end of July and registered back on 8/3/01. Thanks to all of our members and supporters for making this a great site!

If you haven't already please read about the history of DBSTalk found here. Great write up Chris!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

HOLLY COW! That was fast! Happy anniversary!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Happy Birthday to us. Happy Birthday to us.

Boy how we have grown in a year!

Great job everyone!


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Blount _
> *With all of the excitement this past week I forgot to announce our 1st birthday which was on Saturday 22 June.
> 
> Thanks for great year everyone! *


Congrats ......

You guys are looking at all the other DBS sites in your rear view mirror as you leave them behind


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Congratulations, gentlemen! You've done a great job, and I'm looking forward to the second year.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

DBSTalk.com, a year old, and alive and well! Congrats to all the admins who work hard to keep this place one of the best sites on the web. I've learned alot about DBS in the few months that I've been here! :righton:


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

A year old; WOW!!!!!
I heard about this place a while ago but only joined in March (four months ago).
I wish I had discovered it a lot sooner.
I've learned a lot...
Been informed on current events,
And had FUN; too! 
Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Time has REALLY flown by. Congratulations on developing such an awesome site. The only thing you need to finish the icing on the cake is to let me be a moderator or administrator.  LOL. Nonetheless, I really enjoy this place and hope we acknowledge many more birthdays.


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

Happy Birthday DBSTALK.COM!!!
This site has big future!! This is my favorite place on the web!!
Thanks Chris for the creation of this wonderful place and thanks to the admins for making this forum a wonderful place.
:goodjob: Good job everyone!!!:righton:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Thank You to everyone for the sentiments! It has been quite a year, hasn't it? I came on board right after Chris opened this place, and ended up being the first moderator brought on. We've gone through a lot of changes this past year, and I think it's safe to say that all of them have been for the better. We've grown from a little upstart to one of the foremost dbs information sites on the internet (if not THE foremost )...but we couldn't have done it without YOU! So I want to thank you for joining us in our little corner of the internet on a daily basis! It is a lot of work, but we love it!

Our 2nd year is going to be great! We've got some big plans coming! First, our "sister" site, SatRadioTalk.com is going to take the satellite radio arena by storm! It's already started, and will only continue to snowball from here as satellite radio becomes more popular. We are the only site XM Radio plugs on the air! Also, we're making plans for a BIG Survivor 5 Contest this fall. Stay tuned for details - all I can really say about it at this point is that it's going to be good... We've started branching out with the addition of the EKB and the DBSTalk store - this is going to continue as we bring more and more excellent sites under our umbrella. And of course, we are going to remain the BEST site for dbs talk and information on the internet! 

We've had a great first year, and things are only going to get better around here! Thanks for joining us on our journey!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 26, 2002)

I'm a recent member of this group so I don't recall the first days of DBS Talk. However, please allow my voice to be heard as one of many who are wishing DBS Talk a happy 1st birthday with the expectation of many, many more years to follow. All of the posts that I read are so informative and the rhetoric is always civil in nature. It says a lot for the outstanding leadership inherent in this group.


----------

